

Ask HN: What API's do you like to work with? - dglassan

I've been working with the Facebook API and the Dropbox API and I'd say I like working with Facebook's better simply because the documentation for the Dropbox API is somewhat lacking.<p>Interested to see what other API's people are working with and why they like them
======
Travis
SendGrid has a great API. Dropbox's API is pretty straightforward to me.

~~~
dglassan
I spent a while trying to figure out why the PHP getFile method wouldn't work
with files that had spaces in them. I finally figured out that the filename
has to be rawurlencoded which the API wasn't doing.

~~~
Travis
That's rather annoying, that it didn't do it, but it apparently wasn't well
documented that it had this behavior.

My only dropbox interaction was simple enough that I just used the
DropboxUploader PHP script, so I didn't worry about most of that stuff (only
using it for internal company stuff, so errors aren't critical).

------
hkon
I like the WPF API

